# Pigeon's demise



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

We get a lot of pigeons picking the ground around the bird feeder, so i throw some extra seed on the ground for them. Sometimes there are anywhere from a dozen to 20 of them feeding. Last week I counted 30 of them on the ground. I have no idea where they originally came from, but somebody probably raised pigeons in my area. When I go out to fill the feeder, they will gather on the roof and wait until I start to walk away.

Well, one unlucky pigeon got caught. I looked out my back window to see a bunch of feathers on the snow. I looked over towards the feeder and saw a hawk ripping a pigeon apart. Before I could get my camera, he flew away with his catch.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

While getting out the snowblower earlier today, I noticed the pigeons were gathering on the telephone pole and the wires. I got out the bird seed and filled the feeder and threw about a quart of seed on the ground for the pigeons. About 15 or so had a field day. About the time I was finished cleaning off the sidewalk, I saw the pigeons scatter in every direction. The hawk glided down and past me, then circled the houses. This winter is the first time I have seen a hawk in my neighborhood. That thing is huge.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The cardinal pair, the chickadees, and the downy woodpecker are glad I'm keeping the feeder filled and putting out suet cakes.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

We have a few Coopers hawks that sit and wait in a near by tree waiting for dove breast meal. 
The past few days we have gone thru double the bird seed as normal.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

So you have a bird feeder for all the birds even the hawks.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> So you have a bird feeder for all the birds even the hawks.


They all have to eat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We were sitting at the light at 696 and Grosbeck and a hawk came out of nowhere, and grabbed a pigeon that was flying about 4' off the ground. This happened like 8' from the truck. Awesome.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

I had a pleasant surprise today - saw my first Chickadee since I've lived in the south. I don't have a feeder out at this place but it was in my front tree when I looked out the window. In the north, you just take them for granted as always being there but here in the south I miss seeing the little guys.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

My wife wanted me to feed the pigeons, so I threw som seed on the ground. Before I got ren feet away, there were ten pigeons pecking the ground. A few seconds later, they scattered. I looked up and saw the hawk that has been harassing them. It flew up to my neighbor’s roof.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I was grilling on the back deck this evening and caught a flash out of the corner of my eye. Before I could follow the action, I heard the thump and saw a Cooper's hawk had a dove pinned to the ground. By the time I made it back outside with my camera, it was already gone, with these feathers remaining.

I'd guesstimate that various raptors take at least a dozen doves a year from our feeder in the backyard, but that's only based on the telltale feathers left behind. I'm sure there's also a few "snatch-and-grabs" that don't leave much sign.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Back when I was training setters my pigeons where going crazy I went out to see what was happening the biggest red tail I ever seen was having a stare down with my pigeons. It was Almost dark so I decided to go get a three prong pltch fork. Before I hot back lt took my best bird


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamechanger said:


> I was grilling on the back deck this evening and caught a flash out of the corner of my eye. Before I could follow the action, I heard the thump and saw a Cooper's hawk had a dove pinned to the ground. By the time I made it back outside with my camera, it was already gone, with these feathers remaining.
> 
> I'd guesstimate that various raptors take at least a dozen doves a year from our feeder in the backyard, but that's only based on the telltale feathers left behind. I'm sure there's also a few "snatch-and-grabs" that don't leave much sign.
> 
> View attachment 316637


I've had three or four of those feather sites in the backyard, but nothing for a while. Maybe the hawk moved on. At one time I could count 20 to 30 pigeons, now the most I see at one time is a dozen or so.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

petronius said:


> I've had three or four of those feather sites in the backyard, but nothing for a while.


The number of victims around the backyard seem to increase when the young of the year fledge and follow their parents to the feeder. Some of them get picked off before they learn what's what.

The previous two piles of feathers I found prior to yesterday's dove were unfortunately from male cardinals.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamechanger said:


> The number of victims around the backyard seem to increase when the young of the year fledge and follow their parents to the feeder. Some of them get picked off before they learn what's what.
> 
> The previous two piles of feathers I found prior to yesterday's dove were unfortunately from male cardinals.


I've found two dead sparrows in the yard near the bird feeder. I'm thinking they got on the wrong side of a grackle.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Just moments ago, Mary Ann was in the kitchen making dinner when she let out a yelp. I figured she cut into one of her digits, and when I asked what was up, she said that a hawk just swooped down and got a bird. I ran in to get my phone and there it was with a dove still flopping around under its talons. 

Before I could get a pic out the window, it took off, leaving just the usual evidence.

I'm convinced those raptors call our backyard "Applebees" 'cause they sure are eatin' good in the neighborhood.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

What I'm trying to figure out is this. What is it with all the feathers they leave on the ground? Are they plucking the birds before flying off with them?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Seeing what I just saw, I believe the big clump of feathers are from the raptor actually making the kill. The dove was still flapping until the hawk grabbed it by the neck with its beak and did it in. I believe all of the other wing feathers, etc. are just from the dove struggling/flapping and from the initial impact.

I've found a few places on occasion under small trees where it was pretty obvious that the hawk landed in the tree and did some plucking there because most of the feather were from the neck/breast area.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Are you saying that the hawks are plucky birds?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah...they're mostly acoustic.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Yesterday I opened the kitchen window blinds to see two large birds tumbling in the neighbors yard. Turned out to be a juvi hawk and a pigeon. I rapped on the glass. Hawk took off. Pigeon walked crawled close to the house wall. Stayed there for an hour. Hawk reappeared sitting on the fence. Neighbor returned at the same time I tapped window again. Hawk left. A lil while later pigeon was gone. This afternoon pigeon was in our yard under the feeder, looking guud. No wounds. I don’t think that hawk got a bite in. Plumage on its back was mixed light n dark. Maybe going thru a molt? I’ve seen red belly hawks here before and they were larger.


----------

